
Scientists use an Atomic Clock to measure the height of a mountain - sohkamyung
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/an-atomic-clock-is-used-to-measure-not-time-but-the-height-of-mountains/2018/02/23/5a845166-11c3-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html
======
sohkamyung
The paper on it can be found at [1]

[1] "Geodesy and metrology with a transportable optical clock"
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-017-0042-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-017-0042-3)

